# Fracino Cherub vs Classico differences



## doru (Sep 27, 2016)

Hi folks

Apart from the looks is there any difference between these two as I can't find any info over the internet


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

push button vs lever operation

rotary vs lever steam and water valves

plastic vs wood handles

but I think internally (ie boiler etc) there is not a lot of difference

http://www.fracino.com/classico.html

http://www.fracino.com/cherub.html


----------



## Antibubble (Oct 23, 2011)

Isn't there a difference in the group head?


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

The Classico has a pukka E61 group head which is bought in. The Cherub has an inhouse clone which uses a switch for the pump instead of a lever. This was a deal breaker for me as the box instead of chrome pipe for the waste water to exit into the drip tray looks so naff. Also my Classico appears to have a Londinium steam arm rather than the one the Cherub uses. I'm not sure if they are all like this or it was put on due to stock problems when the run was being built.

Other than that the difference is largely aesthetic as others have said apart from the fact that unless you stipulate otherwise you'll receive it with a drip tray that's the same as the one on a Heavenly rather than a Cherub. This looks a lot better than the Cherubs but is an absolute pita to use.

Aesthetically the difference is pretty big if that makes a difference to you. They'll both make great coffee though.


----------



## Plasse (Apr 9, 2017)

Hi maybe a silly question - do they both have hot water tap?


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Yes they both have a hot water tap - internals are pretty much identical, they both have a 2.3L boiler with a 2.85kw element and have a 3L water tank. The Cherub has a rocker switch to operate the group where the Classico has a lever and the Cherub has taps where the Classico has flick valves. The Classico has stainless sides where that is only an option on the Cherub and (in my opinion) looks a lot nicer with the wooden handles. The group handle is also wooden to match the machine. I can do you a great deal on either if you are interested!


----------

